# Handy bis 350 Euro



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

So Leute ich bin bereit  mir ein 2Handy zu holen bis 350 Euro ! Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Ahab (22. Juli 2012)

Was willst du damit machen? Hast du Vorlieben beim Betriebssystem? Was MUSS es können? Wie groß? Prioritäten? 

iOS, Android, Windows Phone, Blackberry, ... Mach dir erstmal ein paar Gedanken, oder teile sie mit uns.


----------



## blackout24 (22. Juli 2012)

iOS fällt bei 350 Euro wohl schonmal raus.


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

Android :p naja hab bis jetzt ein Sgs2 sprich 4,3 Zoll un hatte nie Probleme mit der Größe   sollte stylisch  sein und ne gute Handhabung haben


----------



## blackout24 (22. Juli 2012)

Was erhoffst du dir dann von deinem 2. Handy? Für 10 Euro mehr bekommst du ein Galaxy Nexus, was wohl zur Zeit die beste
Android Experience bringt. Android ohne Hersteller Blödsinn drauf, zügige Updates von Google riesen Entwickler Community. 
Sexy aussehen tut es auch noch und ist sehr flott und geiles Display. Weiß garnicht was es bringen sollte bei den selben 4.65 Zoll einfach noch mehr Pixel unter zu bringen in Zukunft z.B. FullHD aus 15 cm Entfernung sieht man da eh kein Unterschied mehr und frisst nur mehr Leistung von der GPU.

Mit 4.1.1. ist das wohl gefühlt auch eines der Handys die sich schon durch das flüssige UI am schnellsten anfühlt. Besser als irgendein 4 Kerner mit 4.0.4


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

Was soll die Aussage denn ? Das Galaxy Nexus ist totlangweilig  und jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack ... Deswegen sollte jeder selbst wissen was man kauft ...


----------



## blackout24 (22. Juli 2012)

Und wofür soll man dir dann empfehlungen geben?
Wenn du nicht sagst, was dein 2. Handy können soll wirds schwer.


----------



## Dusk (22. Juli 2012)

Galaxy S2


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

Wie meinste?


----------



## Joel-92 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal das Samsung Galaxy S2 (Android, Update auf Version 4 möglich) und das HTC Titan (Windows Phone) vorschlagen.


----------



## estimate (22. Juli 2012)

Ich würde dir das Galaxy Nexus empfehlen. 
Das Display ist echt erste Sahne, es läuft super flüssig und Android ohne Herstellersoftware ist auch echt klasse.

Die meisten meiner Kumpels die ein Galaxy S2 haben, würden sofort auf ein Galaxy Nexus umsteigen.


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

Das Sgs2 besitze ich momentan


----------



## Joel-92 (23. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Das Sgs2 besitze ich momentan


 
Das ist doch schon ein top Gerät! Wieso möchstest du denn ein anderes?


----------



## 2fast4uall (23. Juli 2012)

Das frag ich mich auch gerade. Spar lieber noch 200 € und hol dir das S3. Oder noch besser, verkauf dein S2 für 200 €, leg die 350 € dazu und du hast das S3!

Was genau hast du mit dem Zweithandy vor? Ich könnte dir noch das Huawei Honour empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Huawei-Smartphone-Display-Megapixel-Android/dp/B006YTF2QS


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Hab das Sony Xperia doch nicht bestellt , wäre glaube ich unnötig gewesen :p. wv wäre denn so ein Sgs2 wert ?


----------



## 2fast4uall (23. Juli 2012)

Kannst du u.a. hier berechnen lassen:

o2 My Handy Inzahlungnahme

Bei ebay bekommst du aber mit Sicherheit noch 200 € dafür, solang nichts dran ist.


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Hmm verkaufen ka bin erst 17 wäre aber natürlich eine Überlegung wert ...


----------



## 2fast4uall (23. Juli 2012)

Einer deiner Freunde hat vll. Interesse. Ansonsten lässt du deine Eltern das Ding verkaufen. Oder jemanden über 18 mit ebay-Account oder so.

Los wirst du das Ding in jedem Fall!


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Kp hab noch nie  Sachen bei Ebay oder so vkt ...


----------



## 2fast4uall (23. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten Ebay Kleinanzeigen. Brauchst - soweit ich weiß - keinen Account und es ist kostenlos!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Juli 2012)

Sag mal TE.
Wieviele Threads willst du eigentlich noch aufmachen :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ation/226487-handy-zwischen-150-250-euro.html


----------

